# boiler



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

bash away


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks good wish the pic was larger though.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've never seen so many crooked pipes!! 

J/k. Looks really nice. Good work.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

looks good where are there crooked pipes??

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks real good. Nice job!


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

a little larger. Looks good.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

justme said:


> a little larger. Looks good.


Looks good from the stamp sized photo.. what are u using to treat the waste from boiler?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't want to be picking .... But ... Where is the drain on the exhaust vent


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbsup: :yes: Looks good for sure.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Looks good from the stamp sized photo.. what are u using to treat the waste from boiler?


Looks good and straight :laughing: I'll let you boiler guys do the technical nit picking :laughing:


----------



## boilergrappler (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks good....I like to see good work still being done. It appears that you take pride in your work:thumbup:


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I don't want to be picking .... But ... Where is the drain on the exhaust vent



Buderus recently changed the design. This is from the manual

Benefits
 The polypropylene adaptor with internal condensate drain means 
a condensate tee will no longer be necessary in the vent system 
external to the boiler (see Fig.3).


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

liquidplumber said:


> Buderus recently changed the design. This is from the manual
> 
> Benefits
>  The polypropylene adaptor with internal condensate drain means
> ...


Hmmm ... I guess we are still getting old stock up here then ... 

So that unit is a gb142/?

Interesting ... Is this in the install manual or is it an addendum separate from the manual ?


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Looks good from the stamp sized photo.. what are u using to treat the waste from boiler?


I am not treating it. If it was tying into the sanitary I would need to run it through a neutralizer, but this is dumping into a pit along with the sump pump and downspouts and will be heavily diluted


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Hmmm ... I guess we are still getting old stock up here then ...
> 
> So that unit is a gb142/?
> 
> Interesting ... Is this in the install manual or is it an addendum separate from the manual ?


An addendum here is the link

http://www.buderus.us/files/201206112240360.TBG-36_GB142 vent adaptor change bulletin.pdf


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

liquidplumber said:


> An addendum here is the link
> 
> http://www.buderus.us/files/201206112240360.TBG-36_GB142%20vent%20adaptor%20change%20bulletin.pdf


Thanks for the new info ...

I guess I can still learn new things ...

Going to tell the supplier that I want the updated units from now on ...


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

Pic is not good enough to really bash like you asked 

Looks like no low point drain on your water makers boiler supply line.

Post a better pic and I'll help ruin your day!

Also looks like your zone controller is missing cover. Required since it has high voltage in it.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TDB said:


> ...
> Post a better pic and I'll help ruin your day!


After all, That's the PZ way!
:thumbup:


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

TDB said:


> Pic is not good enough to really bash like you asked
> 
> Looks like no low point drain on your water makers boiler supply line.
> 
> ...


Thats the spirit I was looking for :thumbsup:

You are correct I should have put a drain on the coil.

The cover for the control is sitting on top of the boiler the wiring is not %100 complete.

Funny Story; if you look close you will see a second Taco 503 sitting on top of the boiler, I had the pleasure of watching $130.00 worth of smoke come out of it thanks to the electrician 


I will get some better pics next time I'm there. You guys can have some fun picking apart my solder joints.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

My jurisdiction allows journey plumbers to wire our boilers. I wire all my installs. I know most cities require an electrician to do it. Not a great idea IMO


Btw, I think I'd have put a 60 tank on that system instead of the 30. I assume you are sized right but must be on the edge. Bigger tank always lasts longer

Two 30's make for less down time if you have the room.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TDB said:


> My jurisdiction allows journey plumbers to wire our boilers. I wire all my installs. I know most cities require an electrician to do it. Not a great idea IMO
> 
> Btw, I think I'd have put a 60 tank on that system instead of the 30. I assume you are sized right but must be on the edge. Bigger tank always lasts longer
> 
> Two 30's make for less down time if you have the room.


I wired my heating install too..


----------

